# VHS



## chongmagic (Feb 12, 2019)

VHS Build, sounds great.


----------



## Mandrake76 (Apr 24, 2021)

Nice!  About to order parts for this.  It’s 1/4 1% resistors right?


----------



## chongmagic (Apr 25, 2021)

Mandrake76 said:


> Nice!  About to order parts for this.  It’s 1/4 1% resistors right?


Yes, 1/4 resistors.


----------



## fig (Apr 25, 2021)

Man that's nice!


----------



## peccary (Apr 25, 2021)

That's pretty rad. Nice work!


----------



## chongmagic (Apr 26, 2021)

I have built quite a few of these, they are pretty awesome!


----------

